# Does anyone else have Seraphim?



## seraphimgurl (Feb 2, 2005)

I am looking for some inforamtion on Seraphim. Or at least someone else who has them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The owner of the Pigeon-Talk site (Bigbird) has Seraphim's, and I think that our member, David, has one and is expecting to receive a mate for it soon.

Terry


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

The most knowledgable person for the Seraphim is it's creator Anne Ellis. E-mail me privately and I will send her e-mail address to you. Al


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Goody.......does that mean we'll get some pictures??
fp


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Young Seraphims


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Seraphim that has gone through moult


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

go4pigeons said:


> Young Seraphims


What adorable babies! This is such a beautiful breed.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Majestic, thanks for posting go4pigeons! 

fp


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

You can pm birdlover000 and he probably will give you some info.

heres a pic of his birds 


heres some information i gathered:

the Seraphim (pronounced sara-fim) are the white angels of the pigeon fancy. They are unusual in that they are all genetically recessive red and recessive yellow birds. They become entirely white in their first moult because of the "whitesides" trait that they carry (some birds take two moults to lose every colored feather and this is acceptable). Because of the purity and grace of their lines and because of the "miraculous" way in which they become white (of course it's genetics), they are appropriately named after the angels that are said to guard God's throne.

When stationing, the Seraphim have a slim appearance. The head is held high, the tail low and the chest is projected upward and forward which causes the frill to become very pronounced. As is appropriate for an angel, the wings are well defined and clearly delineated from the body (there is a dramatic separation between the wing butt and the chest). The feet of the Seraphim give further proof that these birds are angels, because each toe is covered with just enough feathers to create the appearance of a white star.

Other than the color, the head is the most important feature of the Seraphim. Its graceful, noble curves leave no doubt that this bird is a heavenly creation. The curve from the beak to the peak is smooth, uninterrupted and elegant. The beak, which is soft pink in color, is not to be filed as it is perfectly proportioned to look beautiful and be fully adequate to feed young. The wattle is smooth and a whitish pink color so it does not detract from the clean line of the head. The eye is bull, the eye cere is small, unobtrusive and almost white.

The peak should be a perfect needle point with a full, arching mane that leads to a sleek, convex back (visible when the bird is stationed properly or tightly "pulled up").

HEAD ( 25 pts.): Faults - Flat (lack of swoop), peak too low, boxy head, frontal too prominent, beak too small.

PEAK (20 pts.): Faults - Tufted peak, twisted peak, fiat peak (shell crest), peak set too high or too low.

FRILL (15 pts.): Faults - Too little frill, frill too short, too wide or crooked.

EYE COLOR (10 pts.): Faults - Light eye, orange eye.

BODY COLOR (10 pts.): Faults - Failure to moult to white in two years; color other than recessive red or recessive yellow is unacceptable.

MUFF (5 pts.): Faults - Too much ankle feathering, too much or too little toe feathering (exposed toes).

STATION (5 pts.): Faults - Refusal to station or "pull up" which shows wing separation and convex back.

MANE (5 pts.): Faults - Break in mane.

CONDITION (5 pts.): Faults - Poor condition.
Breeders of the Seraphim are seeking to achieve official recognition of the breed by the NPA. Breeders interested in joining this effort should call 309-523-2760.


Or-----Go to http://www.azpigeons.org/seraphimpigeon.htm (is where i got the info)


elvis


----------



## seraphimgurl (Feb 2, 2005)

I know Anne, I have meet her in person. I have also talked with birdlover000. I was just seeing who else had them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

seraphimgurl said:


> I am looking for some inforamtion on Seraphim. Or at least someone else who has them.


Hi SERAPHIMGURL, Well I also have SERAPHIM, and I enjoy them very much. I had hoped to show them at the GRAND NATIONAL SHOW this passed Januray,but none of them were realy ready so I did not show them.Do you raise them as pets or do you show them? I also belong to the SERAPHIM CLUB INTERNATIONAL which ANNE ELLIS is the secretary.You know that they are consitered a rare breed. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, Elvis_911, for all the wonderful information on Seraphims, and everyone for their input.

We especially appreciate the PICTURES, go4pigeons, as we all love the pics, especially of babies!

Thanks for indulging us and more pics are welcomed.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ELVIS, The SERAPHIM have been approved by the NPA,and have been shown at the YOUNG BIRD SHOW in KENTUCKY.They have been shown in many local shows back east.It also has been approved in EUROPE and ANN ELLIS has been to Europe to judge them. George Simon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Our very own Bigbird (the founder and owner of this site) also has Seraphims.

Terry


----------

